# A little pad work before the gym closes.



## UrbanChino1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just wanna say this isn't an excuse but I was pretty tired also.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 26, 2013)

Always great to work the pad!  Keep going my friend and you look pretty good too!


----------



## UrbanChino1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks! But i got a long way to go haha, I'm trying to fight in K-1 and GLORY.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 27, 2013)

It's good to train things like this when you are tired if you intend to fight. It's easy to let hands drop etc in a fight due to tiredness, keep up the good work!


----------



## Uncle (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice! I'm a big fan of using the micro focus mitts. It's good to do some training while tired especially as a measurement. Your real level of skill shows through when you're totally beat and your conscious mind can't really work any more. Then you get to see the real level of automatic reaction you've ingrained.


----------

